# Trailer roller centering device...It Works!!



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

In an earlier post, I asked for input for the problem that I have had hitting the tiny ( 6-inch) roller with my 1648 Lowe tinny. A number of suggestions were posted. 

I elected to "think outside of the box" after I was told by a well-regarded trailer manufacturer in Houston that "There is nothing made for those tiny boat trailers". 

I came up with the answer after thinking more about the problem, and after seeing a commerical device that seemed to address the issue. If I could get the boat to simply stay on-line when I powered her up the trailer's length, then there would be no problem at all.

I posted three pictures below. The old roller (which remains and isn't moved at all); and two views of the plywood ..V...ramp that I added just forward of the old roller. I had to buy a galvanized support from that same trailer guy. He said that "lots of people come up with creative solutions". 

Tried it out today and, for the first time, I was able to confidently drive the boat right up and tight onto its stop richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 15, 2015)

No Pictures.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

weird....they show up fine on my Chromebook and on my Android phone, too.????

I'll see if I can find another way to post them. Thanks for the head's up.

richg99


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

See if this will work.....


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

Did that work???

richg99


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 15, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Did that work???
> 
> richg99


Yes


----------



## Johnny (Nov 15, 2015)

American Ingenuity and at a modest cost too !!!!

good job


----------



## richg99 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks. The galvanized fitting from the trailer company cost about $14.00. He threw in the two aluminum bottom plates for free. I added some galvanized bolts and nuts and a chunk of plywood that I already owned.

So, yes.....pretty cheap fix. richg99


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks good and works, can't get much better. Congrats.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks. I am considering adding 2 aluminum sheets, one in the front and one in the back. That would give some support. The area where the hole is drilled is the weakest spot.

Catching any crappies these days?

richg99


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 16, 2015)

LOL, no on the catching part. Been wearing the fishing part out, but need a tremendous amount of work on the catchin' side of the trips. It's been a long dry spell for me unfortnately.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, I am back in TX for the Winter.

I've caught some nice LM Bass, and I had a decent outing catching Speckled Trout. I can't though, for life of me, find a redfish. They are my favorite target. 

Weather has NOT cooperated. Just keep on trying I guess. regards, richg99


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 19, 2015)

Around these parts we'd say that's slicker than a minnow's p--cker.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks,. Just used it for the second time this afternoon. Sure works. 

I have another improvement that I added. More later. richg99


----------



## richg99 (Nov 21, 2015)

Next improvement....I added an extension onto the trailer tongue...

If you own a boat, you ALWAYS have something to do!!! Ha Ha

richg99

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=39534


----------

